# Chuck Cradle



## Beachside_Hank (Nov 3, 2012)

Tired of playing the three handed monkey when changing lathe chucks, I combined  the needs of my 4- 4 jaw and the 3- 3 jaw into one positioner. Now its like loading a torpedo tube, with the screws at just the right height to slip into the plate holes. I find I cant stop myself yelling torpedo los!, in my best U-Boat captains imitation when I start the lathe.






Grooves to clear the prism in both directions.


----------



## Bob Parker (Nov 3, 2012)

Great idea. I will be building one.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 4, 2012)

A little overkill but a nice tool. I have always just used a piece of scap 1 x but having a cut out to keep the chuck from rolling and the cleats are a nice addition. 
Tin


----------



## stew (Nov 8, 2012)

HI,
That is something I have been meaning to make for My Lathe for a long time. I hadn't thought of a 2 in 1  Set Up though, that is a good idea.
All The Best Stew


----------

